# walker turner drill press



## davidnolan600 (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi.   I just got this giant heavy drill press from my friend who had to clear out his 88 year old father's home.  It's a Walker Turner and I thought I'd use it.  But it's huge and heavy and has an exposed belt close to the handle where you drop the bit down.  It's very heavy duty and runs like a quiet sewing machine.

Is it worth much?  The ON-OFF switch was replaced with a household AC switch and there is no chuck key.  The chuck is huge, too.

the thing has a belt drive and 4 pulley speed settings.

I just put it on eBay over taking it to the dump.

I'm in Maryland.


----------



## 4ssss (Oct 31, 2018)

Keep it for yourself and make a guard for it.  The Walker Turners make new DP's look like junk.


----------



## DiscoDan (Oct 31, 2018)

Nice piece. If I didn't already have a vintage DP I would come get it. Good luck.


----------



## vocatexas (Oct 31, 2018)

I wouldn't sell that drill press. It looks to be in good shape. They don't make them like that any more.


----------



## dlane (Oct 31, 2018)

I'd keep it and restore, it’s better quality than almost any new ones .


----------



## CluelessNewB (Oct 31, 2018)

I believe that is a WT 900 15" drill press.   In my mind it's not huge, in fact the perfect size for a home shop.  I may be a bit biased since I have 2 15" Walker Turners.  It probably has a 1/2" Jacobs chuck.   Replacement chuck keys can be purchased for several sources, this page from McMaster Carr has a list of chuck part numbers and the matching key# :   https://www.mcmaster.com/drill-chuck-keys


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Oct 31, 2018)

I don't think he really cares much about it or wants it, he just wants to sell it. I can't imagine anyone on here would even contemplate taking something like that to the dump.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 1, 2018)

Another vote for keeping it.    Those are great old drill presses.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 4, 2018)

The thing would outlast us and our grandkids, given a chance.  I wish I were nearer!


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 4, 2018)

New generation, it's to big or to heavy. Not one of the crappy drill presses made today will ever last like this one has. I own a bench top walker Turner with ships wheel feed . Plus a crappy enco import from Thailand it shakes rattles and is rough as a cob. I've also a BIG ROCKWELL DELTA  20" with power feed. Now that's a heavy drill press , just guessing but with the 1" plate base ,, not original ,,, it has to be 500 lbs easy.. if you sell that drill press you will regret it . Mark my words new is junk compared to it.


----------

